# My Photo Safari Website



## Bryan Pereira (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi I just won photo of the year 2019 so thought i would share one of my professional websites for you to see more of my work and what I enjoy doing.

Hope you like it!

Exposure Tours - Photo Safaris and Workshops

Bryan


----------



## rslt (Jan 29, 2020)

Congratulations on winning poty, well deserved.
Your website is excellent. Amazing photos and those with the cheaters shows you've got to know what you're doing.


----------



## Bryan Pereira (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks, glad you like it for sure knowledge of the wildlife makes a big difference although predicting behavior is always a gamble knowing the trends for different species makes getting a good shot easier


----------



## Winona (Apr 11, 2020)

Nice website and photos. Congratulations!


----------



## Bryan Pereira (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## carwyn303 (May 12, 2020)

wow, génial, cette photo est magnifique!


----------

